# Time for the New York Thread



## 1gamma45 (Jan 12, 2014)

Althought its not great and has a was to got we took the first step to help a lot of people in NYS this past week.


Its time or our own section for NYS Patients please and ty.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 14, 2014)

This had already been address and will not be implemented until the executive order has been released


----------



## thegersman (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Friends Due to a paralyzing Auto crash last year, I am looking for help with growing Mom strain very soon. Any advise would be greatly appreciated..... thegersman


----------

